# Back to work with same company after redundancy



## decd (16 Aug 2011)

Quick question. I was made redundant in oct 2010. Received a settlement and went on Jobseekers. I've now been asked to rejoin my ex company , as they got new contracts, on different pay and conditions etc. Not too worried about that but more will it have any tax implications on my redundancy, especially rejoining within a year? I hadn't thought about it until a friend in passing had thought they'd heard there might be implications. Just want to put my mind at ease. Thanks


----------



## WindUp (16 Aug 2011)

are you going back to the same role?


----------



## decd (17 Aug 2011)

Same grade but different role. Could eventually go back to similar role.


----------



## Black Sheep (17 Aug 2011)

As you are going back to a different role I don't see any problem about your redundancy and your return.  What this leads to in the future is irrelevant now.


----------



## Eithneangela (17 Aug 2011)

If I were you, I would check the implications for tax on your redundancy lump sum on rejoining same employer within a year. Hope it works well for you.


----------



## marksa (18 Aug 2011)

I would have thought that it was completely unlike the Aer Lingus case where the staff were all re-hired into the same roles, just on different pay and conditions. It was their case that prompted the whole review of letting people go and rehiring. Yours sounds more like a "genuine" case and should not have tax implications, but you should get tax advice from a qualified tax accountant or such


----------



## decd (18 Aug 2011)

Thanks to all for the replies. Will check it out with a tax consultant.


----------



## seankruz (20 Aug 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Free information on the latest news and information on the market! Get free subscription now at *HOTTESTPICKS dot NET*[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------

